# [LPF] Velvet Underground



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 26, 2011)

Dramatis Personae:

Mortar Foehammer
Yoshiki Akita
Elenka Danyllova
Vincenzo del Vecchio


Tilsit arranges for a carriage to carry the four adventurers to Baron's Cross. The road is simple, flat, and the occasional sound or smell from the nearby swamp crosses the path. After about an hour, the carriage arrives at Baron's Cross, really little more than a crossroads, signpost, and a small run-down waystation built on the driest patch of land. 

"Here's your stop," the coachman responds. "Road back into town's easy, but I'll rest up here a day should you come back quickly. Stick to the road, that's safe. Oh! And stay out of those woods! Filled with monsters and bandits, I tell ya."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Subscribing. Do you need a judge IVV?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka steps down from the carriage onto the rutted road.  She gazes about; she was here not too terribly long ago but with Venza so near she pressed on and doesn't really remember anything about the place.  Or was it some other insignificant crossroad?  She shrugs inwardly since it didn't matter.  She wanders back and forth along the road in front of the waystation looking around with interest.  "Hmm..."

Soon something along the side of the road catches her eye and she kneels to examine it.  From a distance it looks like it might be a rock or an acorn.  She slips it into a pocket and, still kneeling, begins to sing.  She clearly has no vocal training, Master Dimplecotton would likely be quite disdainful, but she has a bit of natural talent.  She sings an oddly enchanting little song that recalls the wind in the trees and it appears like an illusion that a tree grows...

First it is a sapling straight up and tall and growing taller second by second.  It spreads out branches and leaves and thickens until it towers over the girl and is wide as two men.  And when the music changes the tree changes: branches fade away until only two massive limbs remain, a burl takes the shape of a head and finally the wood-man, Drevezh'korol, stands solidly before her.  He gently places one hand on her head in greeting.

When the wood-man retrieves his hand Elenka stands and returns to her traveling companions.  She smiles and inclines her head toward the wood-man.  "This is my guardian, Drevezh'korol, but I'm sure he wouldn't mind if you shortened his name in some way."  She claps her hands together obviously eager to get working.  "So, where shall we begin?"


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2011)

*Yoshiki, human male monk*

As he steps down from the carriage, Yo simply replies to the driver, "To the woods is exactly where I think we are headed.  Wish us luck!"  Jumping down, he watches with strange interest the ritual performed by the magic user Elenka.  _They are the strangest type!_  When she completes, he walks up to her.  "How about just Drev?  Are you one of those druids I've heard about?"  Looking back to make sure the rest of the party has joined, he turns back and answers her question, "Start heading up the road and towards the woods."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Vincenzo was asleep in the carriage, but whe every one retired to the road he woke up, brabbed his stuff and stepped out as well.Setting his pack on the ground he strreeches and looks around and sees -the wood man! His hand goes to the hilt of hos rapier, but does not drsaw. He hears the the young woman say that it was her guardian, no, she said *HE* was her guardian. She said a comment about his name. What magic is this? his hand slowly moves to a more neutral location and he ponders the name of the -wood man.

tentatively he approaches and with a bit of trepidation extends his hand to the wood man in greeting, "Uh, Saluti, Drevekzh'zkorol" he is clearly having trouble wrapping his mouth around the name.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka ponders Yoshiki's question as she walks with him towards the woods.  "I do not _believe_ I am a druid.  I know magic and a little about the forest and I have the protection of the wood through the son of Lesovik, Drev."  She pauses as if exploring the feel of the shortened name on her tongue.  "I don't think that is the same, though.  How about yourself?  I have been trying to figure out what skills you bring to this expedition but you are enigma to me."

Drevezh'korol wraps his larger more solid hand around Vincenzo's and holds it firmly but gently for only a moment before releasing it again.  "A pleasure, sir.  And you are?"  The leaves that form the wood-man's brow raise questioningly.  His face is remarkable expressive for being carved from wood.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2011)

Yoshiki looks down at himself when Elenka asks about his skills.  He sees a short, thin man wearing loose fitting clothing and his bare feet showing through his sandals.  There are no obvious weapons or armor showing, just a backpack strapped securely to his shoulders and waist.  He looks back up at her and says, "I am quick on my feet and skilled in the martial arts.  Do not worry, I can handle myself if we encounter any of these bandits.  If you need a second opinion, perhaps you can ask the dwarf.  For we have fought lizard men and giant crabs together."  He turns to look back towards Mortar.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka flushes red again.  Apparently it is something that happens quite easily.  "My apologies!  I did not mean to imply you had no skills, just they are well hidden.  I mean... you look so comm..."  She bites her lip and trails off into silence.  Her face and neck by this time are the brightest red you have ever seen on human flesh.  "Erwahai," she mutters, "if you truly are Justice then you would kill me now!"

Drevezh'korol leans forward and interrupts.  "I believe what my mistress _means_ to say is that she looks forward to getting to know you better.  This tale of lizard men and giant crabs would be a fine one, I think."


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2011)

"Thank you Drevezh'korol" struggling with the punctuation, "I look forward to getting to know your mistress as well.  But we should get moving first.  There will be plenty of time for telling tales as we walk."  Glancing around, "Shall we go?"  Looking back towards Elenka, Yoshiki tries to be a gentlemen by gesturing forward as he simply says, "Ladies first if you please".


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka chooses to retreat to the safe topic of the job they have been hired to perform.  "Considering the demanding deadline imposed by Master Dimplecotton it _is_ logical to assume that the craftsman... what was his name again? ...took the risk of passing through the Tenebrous Wood."  She marches fearlessly forward.  Drevezh'korol a pace or two behind keeping eyes scanning for danger.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2011)

"That would be a Mister Cassidan del Mora."  Yoshiki quickly follows behind Elenka and her wooden companion staying close behind, but making sure to stay out of the woodman's personal space.  As always, his eyes dart around the sides of the road looking for anything that grabs his attention.


----------



## Caim (Jan 26, 2011)

Mortar removes hinself from the carriage a few moments later. "Aye, dirty lizard folk. Lucky I didn't make a new coin purse out of that one." Mortar looks around, trying to find any evidence of another carriage making passage through the crossroads. As Mortar walks just off to the side of Elanka and her guardian, he reveals his skills to her. "I am an experienced tracker and skirmisher. And from what I can see yer either a druid or a conjurer of sorts."









*OOC:*



Sorry it took me so long to reply, I wanted to earlier but I had just worked a midnight shift so I was super tired.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

Elenka watches Mortar as he works trying to stay out of his way so that she doesn't mar any tracks.  "Conjurer is closer to the mark, I think," she muses.  "Though I am just now coming into my power."


----------



## Caim (Jan 26, 2011)

"As am I. Me training has taken many years, most of them focused on certain races as they are the enemies of me people. Track and kill is the method." Mortar continues with his search. As Mortar is talking he removes his crossbow from its resting place and loads a bolt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Drevezh'korol wraps his larger more solid hand around Vincenzo's and holds it firmly but gently for only a moment before releasing it again.  "A pleasure, sir.  And you are?"  The leaves that form the wood-man's brow raise questioningly.  His face is remarkable expressive for being carved from wood.













*OOC:*


 sorry for the slow response. Had a service call that took 4 hours and then needed to eat. (Blood sugars and all)







Vincenzo is about to give his customary full name, but thinks better of it.

"Vincenzo, of Venza" He then draws his rapier and walks the flank of the wood man, opposite of the woodman's mistress


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 28, 2011)

Making idle conversation as the walk seems to be taking a while, "So, Elenka, how did you come about such a unique guardian?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 28, 2011)

The group walks along the path as it traces around the Tenebrous Wood. Mortar tries to locate some evidence of any caravan or velvet merchant, but does not seem to find any... until he comes to a single path, perhaps just wide enough for a carriage, leading into the forest.






The path, little more than wheel ruts.​ 
[sblock=photo credit]
Photo by Peter Scumaci.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka keeps an eye on Mortar; she clearly has great respect for dwarves, particularly dwarves of the Seithr Mountains.  She paraphrases Yoshiki's question back at him, more to give herself time to think than for any other reason.  "How did I come by Drevezh'korol?  It's a bit of a story."  She continues on quietly for a bit before continuing.  

"At my naming ceremony, when I was to receive the blessings of the gods, one of the wise women who dwell in the Chernyj Wood and strive after the wisdom of the goddess made an appearance with a warning and a promise.  The promise was that Lesovik, consort of Erwahai and King of Chernyj Wood, would send a son of the forest to watch over me.  When I need a guardian, I ask Lesovik to send me Drevezh'korol and he comes."  She smiles but for some reason there is a bit of sadness to it.

"Ah!  Looks like you have found our path, Master Foehammer."  Drev's eyes fairly glow with an eagerness to set off down the overgrown trail.

"What about yourself?  What brings you to a foreign land to traipse down overgrown paths in search of exotic cushionry?"


----------



## Caim (Jan 28, 2011)

"Aye, it would seem so Master Drev. Kinda makes ya feel at?" Mortar pauses and looks back to the majestic woodland guardian. "I bet you get one crazy hide buff from being in this thicket. If I may Drev would you mind staying just off to the side of the trail? This way we could have an ace up our sleeve if we are approached by bandits or other bottom feeders." Mortar winks at Drev. "But if you feel that your skills are better suited next to Elanka, I understand." Mortar looks back to the trail crossbow still in hand.










*OOC:*



This is of course he has a good stealth score.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 28, 2011)

Yoshiki listens as Elenka explains her history with her guardian, barely understanding any of it but nodding as if he did.  He hears her counter question, but is immediately distracted by Mortar's discovery of the trail.  _Why that looks just like a..._  He shakes his head and keeps the thought to himself as there is a lady present.  He listens as Mortar discusses tactics.  "We should be careful about any traps these bandits may have set.  We don't want to walk blindly into them."

After a short pause, he suddenly realizes he never answered Elenka.  He turns to her and says, "I'll have to admit, seeking out exotic cushionry is not what I had in mind when I came here looking for work.  I was looking to utilize by training for more noble of causes, but until I find such an opportunity...  But bringing justice to a band of bandits who are attacking travelers is a good start."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Drevezh'korol nods accepting Mortar's tactical wisdom.  "I do somewhat resemble a log...  The underbrush may make silence difficult but I shall make like a leaf and tree."  He steps off the road into the underbrush.

"It _is_ a good start; and that's a fine way of looking at this job."  Overhearing Drev's poor joke she rolls her eyes and whispers theatrically to Yoshiki.  "He _never_ gets that joke right, no matter how many times I explain it to him."


----------



## Caim (Jan 28, 2011)

Mortar laughs at Drev's joke, even though he failed it. "Well put my friend." Mortar watchs Drev make his way into the underbrush. He then turns his attention back to the tracks and tries to discern if the wagon was moving at a quickened pace, which could indicate distress.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

Vincenzo stops for a moment and looks puzzled, "I thought it was make lake a tree and leave?"

He continues on still pondering the woodman's mis-wording.

[sblock=all] I hope we don't encounter this:
 horror or horrors! [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 30, 2011)

Mortar leads the party deeper into the woods. He is able to tell quickly that the wheel ruts are still rather fresh, made no more than two days ago. Going down the path proves easy for him.

The forest closes in on the group as they stick to the vestigal trail. The trees grow close together, moss hangs from the branches, vines litter the floor, and the canopy weaves taut, choking off much of the sunlight. The Tenebrous Wood may be small compared to some of the forests elsewhere, but it makes up for it with density.

Sticking to the trail proves fruitful, as Mortar notices a broken wagon ahead. However, soon afterward, the stench of death assaults him like a pair of daggers up his nostrils. It becomes clear quickly, as the horse which pulled the cart lies disemboweled, flies and beetles hard at work at decay. The wagon wheels are broken, the caravan cover untied and not covering the wagon's contents.

The contents of the wagon are a couple shattered crates, and a corpse. The corpse is human, male, tall and slender, with a long handlebar moustache.


----------



## Caim (Jan 30, 2011)

Mortar assumes a low crouch as he moves to the side of the trail, looking for what could have done this.

_Aye, this is just as we feared. That must be the merchants runner. Is this a trap?_

Mortar scans the arrow, his hands never leaving his crossbow.









*OOC:*



Looking for anything out of the ordinary, other than the dead body. Wow. Good eyes bad hide...


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 30, 2011)

Yoshiki follows Mortar's lead and ducks down on the opposite side of the trail, trying not to make a much noise as the dwarf did.  Looking back at the others, he makes a gesture to stop and get low.  He begins looking around, including high up in the trees for anyone that may be watching.









*OOC:*


Almost the same rolls.  Must be the underbrush making it hard to be quiet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2011)

'_whew, this smells just like the planks._', thinks vincenzo, his brow wrinkling at the stench. While others are watching the front , sides and in the trees, the swords man starts to watch toward the back.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

A tad slower than everyone else, Elenka nonetheless follows their lead and ducks to maintain a lower profile.  She proceeds slowly making sure to follow only where Mortar has already gone so as not to mar any tracks that may have been left by the bandits or whatever else it may have been that committed this dark act.  She will also look for evidence of the criminals herself.

Drevezh'korol moves as silently as he can through the thick underbrush keeping a parallel course to that taken by the party.  He also keeps alert for any dangers.

[sblock]Wow, not a single roll over seven.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jan 31, 2011)

Mortar cringes with every little noise made by himself and the party.

_Good thing I'm more of a fighter than a sneaky ranger. I'm sure if there are any bandits or creatures of the forst about they heard that display._









*OOC:*



Wow GE, I think its time to sacrifice a D20 to the dice gods...for all us.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

Vincenzo tries to be be observent and quiet


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=HolyMan]
Yes, I'd like for you to be the judge on this one.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Wow, that's loud. I'll move the action forward in about a day.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=IVV] No problem than. Let's see how all this tromping about unfolds. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=stealth check 5] shh! I hunting wabbits! heh heh heh heh! [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking around carefully, Mortar notices a group of small footprints leading away from the broken cart, into the forest. Wincing at the multiple crunching sounds he and his companions make as they move through the leaf litter, he examines the disturbed ground as it slinks into the tree cover. There appears to be something dragging along the ground with the footsteps as it goes deeper off the path. 

That's when Yoshiki notices, out of the corner of his eye, something. Something colorful catches the little light penetrating the woods, like a cape or a cloak, and disappears again.

[sblock=ooc]
Let me know if there's any different image you'd like me to use to represent your character. Yes, it's being mapped.
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Feb 2, 2011)

Mortar points out the footprints leading into the forest to the other members as he removes his earth breaker from its mount, still holding onto his crossbow. He then moves alongside the footprints, following then wherever they lead him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


re:image used
My name is inigo montoya. You killed my father, prepare to die.
love it . use it!







Hearing the crunching of dried leaves from his own feet, Vincenzo stops and reassess where he chooses to step.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 2, 2011)

Yoshiki freezes and locks his gaze on a point off into the woods, hoping to spot again whatever it was he saw.  Softly, yet sternly, he says, "We're being watched!  Ready yourselves!"

EDIT:  Dialog above was from previous perception that IVV already resolved.  Below Perception check was to try and see if I could see him again as I stare off in the direction, keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

^see perception check above^ "Huh?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka prepares herself by drawing her terbutje.  The heavy, blackened steel blade sits easily in her hand as she peers into the surrounding forest trying to catch sight of whatever it is that Yoshiki has warned them about.  Drevezh'korol steps a bit closer to Elenka and flexes the fingers of his massive hands.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2011)

Vincenzo senses an opening in the bushes, and realizes that it is a great place to hide. He crouches in, the leaves covering him convincingly, but leaving him with an obstructed view.

Mortar carefully moves forward, watching the tracks. He successfully follows the small humanoid tracks into the deep forest, but then, he notices more tracks! The tracks continue right, but they also continue left! The dragging appears to move in both directions! Whatever is out there, it travels through here regularly, and it drags something along with it!

Yoshiki looks around carefully and spots the cloak again. The cloak is covered in multiple patterns, each a different color. The hood is dark inside, and any face inside is not visible.

Elenka and Drevezh'Korol close ranks, expecting the worst. Vincenzo realizes something: this perfect little hiding place, it is a little too perfect, like it was planned... and he realizes he smells a foul breath as he turns to see a leering goblin stab with his sword in this little space!

Arrows fly from the forest at Mortar, shooting him in the arm, and he can see that they come from other goblins in the trees in the distance! Before he reacts, a small stick rises up from the forest floor and starts annoyingly trying to beat him!

OOC: Consider this terrain dense forest. The dark green squares can provide concealment and cover, if you know what you want cover from. Surprise Round over, initiatives, please.

[sblock=stealth rolls]
1d20+10=26, 1d20+10=27
1d20+14=25
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Mortar 9/14
Yoshiki 9/9
Elenka 11/11
Drevezh'Korol 11/11
Vincenzo 12/12, concealment

Goblin 1: Unharmed
Goblin 2: Unharmed
Goblin 3: Unharmed

???: Unharmed
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 5, 2011)

Not aware of the sudden distress that Vincenzo finds himself in, Yoshiki begins to carefully move towards the colorful cloak, ducking into the bushes to try and stay hidden from whoever or whatever this is.

Do we have an updated map with the location of Vincenzo and this cloaked person?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: Patience, Grasshopper. All will be revealed. (Check the post again.)


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: Okay, completely ignore my last post.  You weren't done with your post.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Elenka tightens her grip on her terbutje and looks around trying to get a sense of where there attackers are coming from.  Drev's fists are at the ready, prepared to defend Elenka...

[sblock=OOC]How do you want to handle initiative with my eidolon?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

"What in the world could goblin breath be doing here? he thinks to himself, then he turns toward the source and sees how it is to be so, right as the the little beast tries to stab him!!
He tries to stab back and then hops back out of the hiding spot, crying out as he does, "GOBLINS ATTACKING!" Only to realize that every one else already knows it.

(5 foot move west)


----------



## Caim (Feb 5, 2011)

After taking the hit from the bow, Mortar begins scanning the area as he realizes he has fallen into a trap. "Nice shot gobbers. Now where are you?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: Just need Initiative checks from Drev and Mortar.


----------



## Caim (Feb 5, 2011)

*OOC:*



Sorry, edited last post.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Rolls added to my last post. Elenka 19; Drev 20.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


The initiative order is:

Mortar
Drevezh'Korol
Elenka
Goblins
???
Yoshiki
Vincenzo

Mortar sees the two other goblins; they are the ones that fired at him.


----------



## Caim (Feb 7, 2011)

Mortar half glances over his shoulder to the remaining members. "There be two more and I fear they have something a little bigger waiting. So watch ye steps." Mortar looks past Vincenzo to his intended target and cracks a smile as he takes aim with his light crossbow, earth breaker still in hand.









*OOC:*



I can fire a light crossbow with one hand at -2, but goblins are my favored enemy so I receive a +2, so in turn they cancel each other out. I'm pretty sure the 8 missed, but just in case I rolled damage. After the shot I drop my crossbow and move up to the square just to on the flank of the goblin attacking Vincenzo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

A crossbow bolt flies between Vincenzo and the goblin he is trying to attack, and when he glances to see where it came from he sees Morter dropping his cross bow and headed to the swordsman! he is about to get worried that he dwarf is betraying them when he realizes that  Morter is now flanking the gobling he is in battle with.


----------



## Caim (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*



Just to be clear, I didn't shoot the crossbow at the goblin that is in front of Vincenzo, but the one that is further down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 i was doing it for rp fluff.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2011)

Hearing the scuffle in the underbrush, Drevezh'Korol moves up to the side of Vincenzo.  Seeing the goblin (presumably) the wooden man lashes out with a heavy fist.

Elenka circles around past Yoshiki since the bushes around Vincenzo seem to be getting a little crowded.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=Glasseye]
dang. I wanted to give you a rep point, but couldn't.
It would have said:
goblin pudding anyone?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2011)

Mortar's bolt fails to reach the goblin with the bow. He tries to get into a flanking position, but can only get so far, with all the underbrush in the way. 

Which, ironically, works out to the party's advantage, as Drevezh'Korol slams into the goblin! It turns to run, sees Mortar, and turns back, into the eidolon's fist! A red stain remains, on a little red velvet cape the goblin was wearing.

[sblock=ooc]
Note that the dark green squares count as Concealment and Difficult Terrain. They can also be used as Cover against a declared foe. This prevented Mortar from moving the entire distance to flanking position with Vincenzo, so I gave Mortar the next-closest square. 

Serendipitously, this was best for Drev, because a 15 just misses a goblin, but a 17 (+2 for flanking with Mortar) hits.

At this point, Elenka still has a standard action, then the goblins, then Yoshiki, then Vincenzo. Yoshiki, I still have you following the cloaked figure, but Vincenzo might want to change his action, given the goblin pudding.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2011)

Elenka continues moving through the woods until she catches up with Mortar though not wanting to get in the dwarfs way she stays just a step behind him.  Move forward two squares. "Do you see anything else out there?" she asks quietly.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Feb 8, 2011)

"Aye, theres anoter one to your left and one behind me, but don't venture too far. I fear they have something a little bigger than a goblin with them. An ogre perhaps." As Mortar explains the layout for Elenka he turns towards the goblin he fired the bolt at. "I still see you and Papa Mortar has a fresh batch of puddin for ya."









*OOC:*



You have me exactly where I wanted to be.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2011)

> Yoshiki, I still have you following the cloaked figure



Depending on they do, it may change my action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2011)

" this cape. it is  made of  red velvet. Just like what we are looking for....." whisper vincenzo. He has no real missle weapon, as he has never needed one. Therfore he keeps his rapier at the ready.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

The goblin nearer to Mortar fires another arrow at him and attempts to fall back deeper into the trees. His companion from earlier similarly fades back into the forest.

The cloaked figure heads off to the east, back behind a group of trees and out of sight.

OOC: Yoshiki, then Vincenzo, then everyone else is up.

[sblock=Stealth checks]
1d20=11
1d20+10=15
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 9, 2011)

"They're getting away, probably to alert more."  Yoshiki rushes ahead, heading along the path to where he last saw the cloaked figure, scanning the brush as he moves to see if he can spot them.

Double Move SE, S, SE, SE, S, S, SE, SE, SE.  (Sx3=15, SEx6=45, 15+45=60)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

Yoshiki picks out one of the goblins, and sees the figure again. But suddenly, he hears a chant and it feels like something is trying to crush him from inside!

OOC: Fort save, DC 12 please.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 9, 2011)

Yoshiki Fort Save...  Fail!

Yoshiki cries out in sudden pain, grasping his chest.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2011)

The crushing feeling consumes Yoshiki, pressing, pulling in on all sides! The intense feeling subsides, and as he looks around, everything, the trees, the leaves, the cloak look so much larger!

[sblock=New stats]
Yoshiki has been hit by a Reduce Person spell.

Yoshiki is now Small. He receives +2 Dex, -2 Str, and +1 AC and Attack because of his size. Weapons do less damage. Speed and HP are unchanged.

Str: 10, Dex: 20, AC 19, Unarmed attack +6 (1d4), Shuriken +6 (1).
CMB +4 (+5 Dex, -1 Size), CMD 16 (10 +0 Str, +5 Dex, +2 Wis, -1 Size)
[/sblock]

The cloaked figure looks straight at Yoshiki, billows out and advances on him. That is when Yoshiki realizes that _there is no one inside the cloak! _He manages to dodge an attack by the cloak as it stretches out for him.

OOC: Vincenzo is up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

if there are no more goblins, then Vincenzo looks around to see who is presenmt. Having remembered Yoasiki had advanced toward the retreating goblins, he asks the obvious," Where is Yoshiki? did any one see where he went?"

ready and action: if any oponents show them selves withing attack range, he will attack.


----------



## Caim (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*



Can I see Yo from where I currently stand? If so I will simply point him out to everyone.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 9, 2011)

Yoshiki will yell out, "Spellcaster!  And Goblins over here!" as he struggles to avoid the cloak's reach.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

"Stop hiding in the bushes behind the women and prove yourself with that blade."  Drevezh'Korol gives Vincenzo a little nudge on the shoulder then pushes through the underbrush towards where he heard Yoshiki call out.  When he catches sight of the monk and eventually the cape he'll continue to advance.  As he passes Elenka he'll say, "Stay behind me, Leshkya, until we see what we're dealing with."  He'll continue to move through the less tangled pathways until he closes on the cloak.

Elenka snorts in feigned irritation at Drev's protectiveness.  "Stay behind _you_?  What?  I should dilly-dally back here while you lumber forth?  I don't think so."  She snickers but her face sets in determination, her hand tightens on the hilt of her weapon and she follows the wooden man scanning the woods for more goblinoid threats.  Once she catches up to Drevezh'korol she'll touch him lightly on the back giving him the blessing of Lesovik's _Guidance_.
[sblock=Actions]*Drevezh'korol*
Full move
*Elenka*
Move: 30 feet following Drev
Standard: cast Guidance on Drev[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

Vincenzo steps out of the bushes blushing. he then does his best to catch up to where Yosiko is hideing.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Order of actions:

Mortar
Drevezh'Korol
Elenka
Vincenzo (had delayed from last round)
Goblins
Yoshiki
Cloak

Mortar still has a full action and Vincenzo still has a standard action, before the goblins act.







Mortar sees Yoshiki in the distance. He looks much smaller than before, and he is fighting... a cloak?


[sblock=combat stats]
Mortar 9/14
Yoshiki 9/9, Small
Elenka 11/11
Drevezh'Korol 11/11
Vincenzo 12/12

Goblin 1: Dead
Goblin 2: Unharmed
Goblin 3: Unharmed

Cloak: Unharmed
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

"Yoshiki, what happened to you? and why is there no one in the cloak?" Vincenzo steps up to the cloak to attack it.

the rapier flashes in the air and attacks the cloak. (damage type is piercing if that is important.)


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 10, 2011)

"Some kind of invisible spellcaster.  It hit me with some kind of shrinking spell!  And the goblins are hiding in the bushes." says Yoshiki as he keeps his attention towards the cloak.


----------



## Caim (Feb 10, 2011)

Mortar sees the lone goblin in the bush and moves to the square in front of him.









*OOC:*



If I have the movement to get in front of the goblin in the bush I want to move over to him and attack. Add 1 to the attack for the goblin, left out the racial bonus, so it is actually 17. That is if I was able to reach him.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where are we in the round?  Things seem a bit jumbled and I can't tell what we're waiting on.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yoshiki is after the goblins, so not waiting on me.


----------



## Caim (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*



I just went. I got kinda lost there for a sec also, but found my way back.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll get the update this evening. Note that Vincenzo can't complete the move and attack with only a standard action left.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 can i keep that attack until nrext round?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll allow that. Did you still want to move in?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


as much as possible


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2011)

Mortar rushes the goblin he sees, reaching him and swinging. However, the goblin, trying to hide, managed to get a bramble between himself and the dwarf, and Mortar strikes viciously at vegetation only. 

Vincenzo rushes for the cloak. As he approaches, the cloak billows and reaches out, much further than it might normally be expected, to lash at Vincenzo. The fencer manages to bat aside the belligerent tatters and closes with it.

Mortar's goblin withdraws and runs, heading south further into the vegetation and disappearing.

[sblock=stealth rolls]
1d20+10=13
1d20+5=24
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Yoshiki, then the cloak, then everyone.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 13, 2011)

Using his smaller size to his advantage, Yoshiki ducks under the cloak (5-foot step to NE) and draws upon his spiritual and martial arts training to go into a frenzy of attacks, his second blow drawing upon an almost magical power as sparks form around his fists, threatening to disrupt whatever power is controlling this abomination.

Flurry of Blows, two attacks at -1 each from normal (+5).  Second attack includes Elemental Fist (Electricity), deals extra 1d6 electrical damage if hits.









*OOC:*


Curse you die roller!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2011)

The cloak avoids the small monk's tiny fists, rears up, and attempts to engulf him. Yoshiki is saved only due to the fact that he is so much smaller than he once was...

Chanting once again is heard from the bushes, and Elenka feels the bizarre internal crushing!

(DC 12 Fort save)


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 13, 2011)

Avoiding the cloak's embrace, Yoshiki yells out, "The Cloak isn't the spellcaster.  There is someone else here!"  He looks out in the direction of the chanting...









*OOC:*


Okay, now I get a decent roll when it's not as important!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2011)

*Elenka, human female Summoner*

Drevezh'korol moves forward and grabs at the cloak before he realizes anything is happening to Elenka.

Elenka gasps as she feels hostile magic squeezing her down to a smaller size but she manages to fight it off.  "Drev!" she squeaks, "there's a spellcaster about somewhere."  Leaving the cloak for Vincenzo and Yoshiki to deal with she stares about wide-eyed in hopes of catching some sense of the spellcaster's presence.

[sblock=Actions]*Drevezh'korol*
Move: close on cloak
Standard: Grapple w/ cloak (provokes AoO)
*Elenka*
Delay pending Perception[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Feb 14, 2011)

Mortar looking a little frustrated moves closure to Elenka. "Damn dirty gobbers are drawing us into something I think. We should hold this ground after we remove the most immediate threat." Mortar eyes the floating cloak.









*OOC:*



I move between Elenka and the bush. And search for any threats in the area.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2011)

That sounds very wise morter my friend!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 15, 2011)

Mortar moves in, and he and Elenka notice one goblin badly skulking in the bushes behind the cloak.

Drev rushes in, and the cloak lashes at him as he approaches. The tree-man fights off the strikes and grabs the cloak as best he can, and it writhes back, wrapping itself around Drev's limbs, squeezing tightly.

OOC: Elenka can act, then Vincenzo, then goblins and Yoshiki (whose sight will be revealed then).

[sblock=combat stats]
Mortar 9/14
Yoshiki 9/9, Small
Elenka 11/11
Drevezh'Korol 4/11, Grappled
Vincenzo 12/12

Goblin 1: Dead
Goblin 2: Unharmed
Goblin 3: Unharmed

Cloak: Unharmed, Grappled
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2011)

*Elenka, Human female Summoner*

As Drevezh'korol continues his struggle with the cloak Elenka spies the goblin just past him and dashes forward to engage it.  Shouting words of encouragement as she passes she says, "Tear it into tatters, my Korol!"

"I'm trying, Leshkya..."  The cloak grinds away at the eidolon and splinters of wood flake away from the Drevezh'korol's arms as he tries to rip it in two.

When Elenka reaches the goblin she swings the terbutje with all the force she can bring to bear but the underbrush snags at her weapon deflecting it and preventing her from successfully attacking.

[sblock=Actions]*Elenka*
Move:
Standard:[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 15, 2011)

IVV:  Yo had stepped up last action, so he should be immediately south of the cloak on the map.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2011)

(if i am reading the map right, the the cloak is grappling (+/-  0 ac diff, but no Dex to ac when grappling), the :

Vincenzo once again attacks the cloak!








*OOC:*


*facepalm!*






but as he was trying to not scewer the tree man, he pokes into blank air.

"Damn!"


----------



## Caim (Feb 17, 2011)

Mortar finishes his survey of the surrounding area then moves forward.









*OOC:*



I'm am going to move to the square just behind Korol and make another perception check. Wow I feel like a noob, I haven't added my favored enemy bonus to my perception checks. Also sorry if I was me everyone is waiting on, been feeling real bad lately and my eyes hurt from my eye exam yesterday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> been feeling real bad lately and my eyes hurt from my eye exam yesterday.











*OOC:*


like the kind where they dilate your pupil?


----------



## Caim (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*



Yea, but its not from the light because I've been staying out of bright light and its been 2 days...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but its not from the light because I've been staying out of bright light and its been 2 days...











*OOC:*


 old age?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				TSS said:
			
		

> Also sorry if I was me everyone is waiting on...




GM last said Elenka, Vincenzo, then the goblins.  So we're waiting on the goblins.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, it's me. I'll update things tomorrow. I've got most of it organized.


----------



## Caim (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*



Awesome. No its not age. Just I don't like things in my eyes is all.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2011)

Elenka's goblin swings back at her. It manages to barely pierce her, but she fends off most of the attack.

Another goblin fires at arrow at Vincenzo, grazing him in the leg.

Desperately looking around, Yoshiki spies not only the goblin archer, but finally where the chanting is coming from. Hidden in the bushes, a goblin in a fresh red velvet suit carefully spies the action. What he notices is a golden pattern extending across his forehead and down his arms... much like the golden fringe on the cloak.

OOC: Yoshiki has a standard action.

[sblock=combat stats]
Mortar 9/14
Yoshiki 9/9, Small
Elenka 10/11
Drevezh'Korol 4/11, Grappled
Vincenzo 11/12

Goblin 1: Dead
Goblin 2: Unharmed
Goblin 3: Unharmed

Cloak: Unharmed, Grappled
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Feb 19, 2011)

Mortar raises his hammer and swings at the goblin in the bush.









*OOC:*



I am going to use power attack to hit the goblin in the bush in front of me. Wow, that is just one hell of a hit...if it hits.















*OOC:*



WOW!!! I bet its got 25% concealment and I missed the little green bastard!!!


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 19, 2011)

Yoshiki yells out and points, "There's the spellcaster!  I think he's controlling the cloak!"  He then leaps in the air to spinning kick against the cloak.  He has to jump due to his new small stature.  He lands 5-feet away to the SW (5-foot step).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=Mortar]
So close... but you only get a +5 bonus to your attack when you Power Attack, so you would have missed anyway.
[/sblock]

Yoshiki hits the cloak and manages to get through to some solidity underneath. The cloak dissipates slightly, but remains focused on the grapple. It twists and pulls itself around Drevezh'Korol. It slips from the wood man's grip, and grips him right back, reversing the grapple.

The finely dressed goblin takes one look at Mortar, and runs off to the west.

OOC: Mortar, Drev, Elenka, and Vincenzo may act now.


----------



## Caim (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*



I get +6 without PA and +5 with it against all enemies except goblins, which are my favored enemy. So I receive a +2 to hit them. As I mentioned my last few attacks I forgot about it, my fault. But thats how I got the +7.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2011)

Drevezh'korol doesn't try to regain control of the grapple; he's more concerned with keeping it bound up so that his companions can damage it more easily.  He rips and tears at the cloak trying to shred it to the point where it is no longer able to be animated by the magics.  "Grrr..."

Elenka takes another swipe at the goblin hoping that she can penetrate the brush that seems to be protecting it.

[sblock=Actions]*Drev*
Move: -
Standard: slam vs. the cloak

*Elenka*
Move: -
Standard: terbutje attack vs. the goblin[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Vincenzo is caught between attacking the goblin and attacking the cape, He trys for the cape again, though .. .. .. ..His delay in thought gave him the very moment he needs to attack!









*OOC:*


i am guessing there is no critical on this thing?never mind, It was un-confirmed anyway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 20, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I get +6 without PA and +5 with it against all enemies except goblins, which are my favored enemy. So I receive a +2 to hit them. As I mentioned my last few attacks I forgot about it, my fault. But thats how I got the +7.




OOC: Forgot the favored enemy bonus! Okay, so it's +7, everything's good. However, this goblin actually moves on the cloak's initiative (they're connected, yes) so it got to move away before the strike. So Mortar's strike didn't occur, but he still has his entire full-round action.

Just so we're all keeping track, the initiative order is Mortar, Drev, Elenka, Vincenzo, the normal goblins, Yoshiki, the special goblin, and the cloak. 

Actually, Mortar's at +8 on a PA against goblins, I just realized, because of his Racial Hatred. It changes nothing so far because of the initiative order, but he's a goblin-killing machine!


----------



## Caim (Feb 20, 2011)

Mortar moves forward and looks down the row of bushes. "Where did you run off to gobbie?"









*OOC:*



Jeez...forgot about that two...and dwarf is one of my fav races. Time to put on my game face then. Also how do you get the special drop box thing? Is that a spoiler tag?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

[sblock] 

or if you want text in it 

[sblock= blah blah blah]

with these ;  [ ]

around this:  /sblock

it is called a spoiler block

if you use  the spoiler instead of sblock you get :



Spoiler



supersecret messages here



where you hilgh lght the black area to read what is in it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 24, 2011)

OOC: I've been very busy for the last couple days, and I'll move the action ahead in a day or two. Mortar sees the casting goblin, far to the west.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2011)

Mortar looks carefully through the brush, and notes the telltale signs of a running goblin instantly, seeing the fancily bedecked spellcaster jumping into yet another bush.

OOC: The goblin had not attempted to hide, so Mortar still has a full action.

Vincenzo stabs into the cloak, wrapping a bit around his sword as Drevezh'Korol manages to grab the other end and rend the cloak nearly in two! It drops to the ground, doing little more than quiver.

Elenka catches the goblin with her terbutje and fells it.

OOC: Mortar has a full action, then the goblin, then Yoshiki, then the spellcaster.​


----------



## Caim (Feb 27, 2011)

"I see you gobbers." says Mortar as he side steps and makes his way to the goblin in the bush in front of him.









*OOC:*



I am going to side step and move to the goblin and use power attack and see if I can kill him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2011)

Mortar stalks southward and smashes the goblin he spies there.

The forest grows silent. 

OOC: The goblins bleed. Yoshiki has an action, then the spellcaster.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 27, 2011)

With Mortar smashing the goblin near him, Yoshiki takes off towards the spellcaster as fast as his little legs will take him, running straight through the bush.

Double Move (40 movement): W, W, W, W, SW, W, W


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 28, 2011)

OOC: That's a single move, Yoshiki still has a standard action.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 28, 2011)

OOC: With his new smaller size, his movement is reduced to 20.  So a double move is 40 feet.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: _Reduce Person_ does not change your speed. But I forgot that you're still only 30'... You can still move 20' left to finish your double move if you wish.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Not to argue with the DM...  Move additional S, SW, S then.  (The SW counts double)  This places me in melee with the magical brute.  Come on, cast something.  I want an AoO!  If it wasn't for those darn bushes, I could of charged!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 2, 2011)

The goblin looks eye-to-eye with the little monk, and his face drops. "Uh-oh..." he says, and starts to cast...


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: I'm assuming you are waiting for an AoO here as it has been over a half hour since your post.  (Waiting to see if you are done posting)

Spinning in a flash, Yoshiki does a leaping, spinning kick across the spellcaster's chest to interrupt his precious gestures.

Gain +1 trait bonus to AoO when unarmed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: You're good, I was waiting. Thanks!


The goblin takes a solid hit and its spell fizzles! "Gah! You win! I go away, no more fighting!"


He runs off further into the underbrush.

OOC: At this point, instead of the map, it will be a chase between Yoshiki and the spellcaster, most likely. The goblin is 30' away from Yoshiki. But everyone now gets to act; let me know what you want to do.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 2, 2011)

"Go away?  You shrunk me!  Come back here!" he cries.  Yoshiki will give chase when able.  Charging attack when possible given the brush.  Staying in melee to try and stop casting through AoOs when able.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


The cape thigy has stopped moving, right?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 4, 2011)

OOC: The cape has stopped moving.

Under construction.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2011)

Drevezh'Korol drops the shreds of the cloak and they flutter limply to the ground no longer a threat.  He looks around intently trying to spy the other goblin.  "Where are they...?"

Elenka turns from the dead goblin as blood drips from the teeth of her terbutje.  As Yoshiki darts off after the goblin Elenka gives chase.  She may (or may not) see the goblin but if she can keep Yoshiki in view...

When Elenka runs off after the monk Drevezh'korol follows after.

[sblock=Actions]*Drev*
Move: follow Elenka
Standard:

*Elenka*
Move: follow Yoshiki
Standard: [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

Charging through the underbrush as best he can, the goblin spellcaster runs ahead 30', pulling a sack from his belt and tossing it behind him. Yoshiki leaps as the sack opens beneath him, spilling out a foul, sticky goo everywhere. The goblin screeches in despair.

"Okay! Jojo make you big again, no one kill Jojo, yes?"

OOC: Yoshiki can take two more attacks: one attack, one AoO, before answering.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 5, 2011)

OOC:  It is nice to have a 19 Touch AC.  

Yoshiki quickly stays with the spellcasting goblin, throwing a quick jab, then following up with a kick as the spellcaster starts to act again.  "It's too late for that now!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

Vincenzo runs after the Girl's tree spirit protector.


----------



## Caim (Mar 5, 2011)

Mortar follows closely behind Elenka keeping his earth breaker in hand.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2011)

"Don't kill him!  We need the velvet..."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 5, 2011)

"Hold the little thief down long enough to remove the velvet..." Mortar says as a wicked smile appears on his face "then remove the life from Mr. Jojo."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2011)

"We need the _shipment_, not just what he's wearing," says Elenka.  "Though if he leads us to it we _might_ be persuaded to let him keep his sorry little life.  What do the rest of you think?" 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 5, 2011)

Mortar's lip curls into a sneer. "Ah yes the rest of the shipment." Mortar waves his hand dismisal. "Very well. The one saving condition being that he leads us to the full shipment and is not the one directly responsible for the death of the merchant. If these terms are met then I..." Mortar swallows hard as if trying not to vomit at the thought. "If these terms are met then I agree to let the little thief leave with his life.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2011)

"The _shipment_ is why we were hired," says Elenka.  She doesn't hide the touch of exasperation in her voice as she continues.  "Though if you think you can track down the shipment and don't need this _creature_, by all means, cave his skull in and let us get moving.  Sooner working, sooner done, my tutors always said." 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 5, 2011)

Hearing all the yelling behind him about taking this creature alive, Yoshiki continues to press his attack but shifts his combat style to deal non-lethal damage instead.  (Same attack and damage rolls)


----------



## Caim (Mar 5, 2011)

Mortar takes a few deep breaths. "You are right las. We will us this creature to find the merchandise and reward him for his help. We still must catch him and persuade him to do such or simply persuade him if we can't catch him." Mortar looks around for a quick route to the goblin to cut him off and maybe corner him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2011)

OOC: Basic setup: Jojo just threw his tanglefoot bag and failed. Yoshiki is 30' behind Jojo, and Mortar, Drevezh'Korol, Elenka, and Vincenzo are 60' behind Yoshiki. These are not actual distances, as the entire way is filled with forest; but they are effective distances for traveling. No charging is possible because of the terrain.

Yoshiki is up, then everyone else, then Jojo.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 6, 2011)

OOC: Not sure if my last attack was counted, but since I'm up I move and attack.

Yoshiki continues in hot pursuit of the one who calls himself Jojo, staying right on his tail.  As he gets in striking range, he strikes out with his hands in an attempt to knock the creature unconscious.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

If Morter and Elenka veer off to cut off the gobliin, then Vincenzo will veer off in the oppisite direction to do likewise, just in case the little bugger tries to evade the other way. He will use the voice of Yoshiki to keep his bearing.









*OOC:*


 can he move at X4 movement? if not then X3?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2011)

OOC: Yoshiki has attacked and successfully hit Jojo a couple of times (the AC 9 attack was a miss), but he's tougher than the average goblin.

Vincenzo cannot run at x4 speed because of the problems of difficult terrain.

"Ow! You are too much for Jojo! Please! Show mercy! I am but a pathetic wretch! Too weak, see how Jojo runs? I only make shrinking, no killing!"


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 6, 2011)

"Stop running and surrender then!" yells Yoshiki as he continues his pursuit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> OOC: Yoshiki has attacked and successfully hit Jojo a couple of times (the AC 9 attack was a miss), but he's tougher than the average goblin.
> 
> Vincenzo cannot run at x4 speed because of the problems of difficult terrain.
> 
> "Ow! You are too much for Jojo! Please! Show mercy! I am but a pathetic wretch! Too weak, see how Jojo runs? I only make shrinking, no killing!"












*OOC:*


 We will take the guessing out of this then





 
Vincenzo runs as fast as the brush and terrain will let him


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 8, 2011)

"Yes! Jojo surrenders! Please, have mercy, pathetic Jojo is weak and cowardly in the face of all you big, strong people!"

He stops, holding his arms up.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 8, 2011)

Yoshiki keeps an eye on the little critter, preparing to attack again if he tries anything funny while yelling out, "Mortar, Vincenzo, Elenka!  Come over here, we got him!"


----------



## Caim (Mar 8, 2011)

Mortar moves to where Yo and the goblin are. "Maybe someone should keep a hold of the little bugger so he can't run away. That or tie him up at least." He removes the rope from his pack and looks around waiting for the rest of the group for approval.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

Vincenzo come running up soon  after, Rapier in hand, from the oppisite direction in an attempt at a pinch attack.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

"Tie away.  Unless, of course, Jojo refuses to tell us who the boss of this operation is and where we can find him and the stolen velvet.  In that case, feel free to bash his skull in, Mortar dear."  She flashes Jojo her best vicious little girl smile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

"Darn, I wanted to perferate him with my rapier until I found his heart. Target practice, if you will"


----------



## Caim (Mar 8, 2011)

"Into the rope ye go Jojo. Hands behind yer back and if you try and get away..." Mortar pasues for a moment. "I'll track ye down and hang ye upside down and beat ya til candy falls out. All that can be avoided by telling us what we want to know."









*OOC:*



If he lets me tie him up I'll be using Survival? for my use rope. Just let me know if a Use Rope skill has been selected for LPF.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]According to RAW Escape Artist, the DC if he tries anything is your CMB +20 (24?).  I don't think you need to make a roll anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 9, 2011)

"No! Jojo do as you say, Jojo is weak and pathetic like humans want."

As Jojo's hands are tied, Yoshiki grows back to normal height. 

"You want goblin treasure? It this way."


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 9, 2011)

Stretching and otherwise rubbing his sore muscles from suddenly being grown back to full size, Yoshiki gripes, "And if we didn't need information out of him, I'd say gag him as well.  We need to make sure he doesn't speak any more of those blasted spells."  Once the bugger is tied up, he mumbles to himself, "New appreciation for what those Halflings deal with..."

"Goblin treasure?  How many other goblins are there?  How many more shrink people like you?"  Looking up at the others, he says, "If he has the stolen goods, that's probably the best bet."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 12, 2011)

Jojo looks up, stunned at the question. 

"Oh, uh... hundreds! Thousands! Many goblin armies, they watch you right now ready to make backpacks with your stomachs if you hurt Jojo! They all shrink you very small, stick you all in stomach backpack! They feed you to mice! Uh..."

Jojo looks around.

"Jojo just show you where treasure is now and big humans let Jojo go, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2011)

For some reason, Vincenzo is feeling the claim of Jojo as to the goblin army to be of dubious fact.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 12, 2011)

"If there are thousands of you watching right now, why are we still standing here with you tied up?"  Turning to the rest of the group, "I say we gag him, put him on a short leash, and let him lead the way."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 13, 2011)

You bind Jojo further, and he dejectedly leads you through the woods to a cave. Unsurprisingly, the party is unmolested.

"Goblin treasure in there!"


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 13, 2011)

"Let's gag him and tie him to a tree so he doesn't cause any problems.  Then let's check this cave out."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2011)

Vincenzo will take a thick strip of the goblin's 'clothing ' and gag him. He lets someone else tie him to a tree


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 13, 2011)

Jojo looks aghast as Vincenzo binds him with his clothing. "Please, no! That very expensive velvet! Haute couture! Mmmph!"

Safely bound, the party descends into the cave. It stinks of goblin, and is covered in goblin detritus, but in one corner, there is indeed a chest, and a large bolt of red velvet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

Vincenzo guards the mouth of the cave after gagging the noisome beast.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 14, 2011)

Yoshiki gestures to the corner where the chest and velvet is and begins to carefully move towards it, watching where he steps.  If he reaches the chest unmolested, he'll pick up the bolt of velvet and will hand it back before taking a better look at the chest.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2011)

Elenka looks the area over and frowns.  It's looking more and more like JoJo is the mastermind here.  "Keep an eye on him," she says to Drevezh'Korol while pointing at the goblin.  Drev nods at takes up station outside the cave with the goblin. 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 14, 2011)

Mortar moves into the mouth of the cave, just enough to allow his darkvision to take effect.









*OOC:*



Sorry for the lack of posts, Dragon Age 2 has ruled my life as of late.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 16, 2011)

Vincenzo and Drev wait at the entrance as Yoshiki, Elenka, and Mortar descend into the cave. Mortar recognizes the reek of goblin instantly, but also notices that none of the expected traps and spy-holes are manned. The place is empty.

Yoshiki reaches down and picks up the bolt of velvet. He prepares to hand it over when a small snake slithers out of the folds and tries to bite!









*OOC:*


Yoshiki takes 1 point of damage and must make a Fort save, DC 9 please.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 16, 2011)

"Ow! Damnit!" yells Yoshiki as the snake bites him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 16, 2011)

Yoshiki fights off the poison easily.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2011)

Elenka looks over at Yoshiki with concern.  "Are you ok?" She tightens her grip on her weapon and keeps her eye open for the snake.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 17, 2011)

"I'm fine.  There's a small serpent over here somewhere in this mess.  The bastard bit my hand." says Yoshiki as he begins sucking on the large wound on his injured hand.  "Here, take the velvet.  I want to check out this chest."

OOC: I made a perception check earlier for the chest before getting bit.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 17, 2011)

Elenka watches as the snake slithers in among the garbage to hide. 

Yoshiki carefully checks the chest for snakes before opening it. Satisfied, he opens it to discover a collection of furs, silks, and quality cloth and garments.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 17, 2011)

"More cloth.  This guy must of had an affinity for textiles.  Do you think this stuff is worth bringing back?" says Yoshiki as he raises some of the collection in the air for others to see.

OOC: How big or heavy would this chest be to just carry with one person on each end?


----------



## Caim (Mar 17, 2011)

"I will help once we have put some distance between us and this blasted cave. Jojo seems hardly the mastermind. I would suggest draggin the chest twenty feet then we'll take it with us." Mortar explains as he looks into the cave.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

still keeping an eye on the front outside the caave.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2011)

"I saw the snake go into that pile of trash but then I lost it.  Be careful." Elenka backs away to give the men room to maneuver the chest out of the cave.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

hearing the conversation about a snake, Vincenzio calls back,"try poking about with a stick instead of you hands."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 18, 2011)

The chest is light enough that it can be carried. It is bulky, but it looks more designed for goblins, hence its lighter weight. 

Yoshiki and Elenka head toward the entrance, meeting up with Mortar.

Drev notices something by his foot. That snake is back!









*OOC:*


Drev takes 2 damage and needs to make a Fort save, DC 9.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2011)

Drevezh'Korol looks down at the little snake.  "Foolish creature..."  He stomps at the small snake.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 4
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 18, 2011)

The snake is smashed, boiling away in a puff of smoke. 

All the fabrics are now at the mouth of the cave.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 19, 2011)

Seeing the snake disappear in a puff of smoke, Yoshiki says, "Well, that was strange..."  Then a moment of enlightenment hits him, "The little bastard is still casting spells!"  Carrying the chest over to the tied up goblin, he puts it down and grabs the bugger by his fancy clothing, holding him up as high as his binds will allow.  "Still playing games I see.  We've got what we were looking for, why shouldn't we just kill you now?"  After a second or two of pause, he rips off the goblin's gag.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2011)

"He was gaged and bound, how could he? Maybe therre is another goblin about?"


----------



## Caim (Mar 19, 2011)

"He gave us what we needed, aside from the snake, as he promised. Put the gag back in and leave him tied to the tree and let's fulfill our contract." Mortar picks one end of the chest with one hand with his massive hammer still in the other.


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 20, 2011)

After listening to Mortar's statement, Yoshiki nods, sticks the gag back in, and grabs the other end of the chest.  "Let's go."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2011)

Elenka hesitates then unties the goblin from the tree but leaving his hands still bound and the gag in place.  "JoJo, there is enough evidence that we would be within our rights to kill you for the death of the drayman but I have doubts so we will turn you over to the Venzan guard.  You will have a chance to explain yourself to them.  I warn you, however, that any trouble from you *or any hidden ally of yours* on our return to the city and we _will_ kill you."

She smiles grimly and turns to her companions.  "I know you might prefer to kill him or leave his fate to the whims of nature but I think this is the right thing to do.  I take responsibility for transporting this villain back to the city.  But first..."  She hands the rope to Drevezh'Korol and pricks her finger on one of the sharp teeth of her terbutje.  She smears the drop of blood on Drev's wooden chest and as Elenka says a word of power the wooden man takes a deep breath and his form fills out a bit with the magic she imbues him with.  She nods.  "It'll have to do.  I'm sorry, I'm unable to heal any of the rest of you."

She retakes Jojo's tether and prods the goblin with the tip of her weapon.  "Now, let's get a move on; I don't plan on spending the night in this wood."

Drevezh'Korol looks better for the healing though still a bit concerned and walks a step or two behind Elenka and just off to one side so that if Jojo does cause problems he'll be ready to react.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

"Your right, i would prefer ti kill him." mumbles Vincenzo, "But the guard is probably what is right."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

Elenka smiles sweetly in response to Vincenzo's mumbled comments and nudges Jojo.  "Ok, boys, time to get moving.  We have the velvet for our employer.  What's left of it, that is.  And the goblin to answer for the death of the cartman.  Let's get back to the crossroads."  She'll head off in the direction they came from looking for the road.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 1
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 10
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/2 remaining.

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 13 (11 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* nothing
*Conditions:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2011)

if no one grabs the rope leash of Jojo, Vincenzo does and starts moving towards Elenka


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Elenka has it, post 183[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 23, 2011)

"I still don't trust the little green monster. I'll scout ahead a bit." Mortar moves ahead of the group and looks for traps and ambush sites.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

Vincenzo follows behind Jojo - Elenka, abut 5 feet separating them, his sword never far from the little creepy goblin


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

*GM:*  The adventure is finishing up. I'll post the final post and experience/rewards tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


did you expect us to take jojo as a prisoner?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had contingencies for whether he escaped, was captured and imprisoned, or killed. In the context of this adventure, it means little, but it sets the tone for future adventures set in the area.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

Jojo whimpers but goes along submissively, knowing when he is defeated. No other goblins or strange animals or cloaks appear.

Tilsit meets the party at the city gate, astounded and excited to see the velvet. "Oh, look at the quality of this! This is perfect, everything I had hoped for! Oh, you all are too much, so great, so tremendous! Here, here is the promised payment. Oh! And I suppose this is one of those foul beasts responsible for the delay of the shipment? Really, now, these goblins have _*no*_ sense of culture, how terrible."

He waves a human servant to take the bolt back to the Opera. He takes an appraising eye to Jojo. "Although, there must have been some skill in creating these raiments that thing is wearing. The stitchwork? Judging from the smell, it must be rat sinew. Positively dreadful, but there is some artistry in its embroidery. Certainly not elfin nor gnomish in style. I can't imagine that anyone else in town would have a goblin outfit..."

Having delivered the funds to the adventurers, he follows the guards as they carry the screaming goblin to the Tower of Chains. Jojo screams along the way, calling out, "No! Fancy clothing is mine! You not take! Haute couture!"

        *GM:*  
Adventure Start: January 26, 2011
Adventure End: March 26, 2011
Number of days: 60

Time awards per person: 420 xp, 360 gp

Adventure awards:
Tracking down the goblins: 100xp, 100 gp
Defeating the goblins: 800xp, 1200 gp
Total awards: 900 xp

Total treasure recovered: 1300 gp (sale of items from Jojo, plus 500 gp from Tilsit, plus 100 in sundry goods in the goblin cave)

Total rewards to each PC: 645 xp, 685 gp

These awards assume all gear is sold. If any PC wishes for any of the following gear, deduct the price from the gold received.

Gear available (on Jojo):
MW Small Studded Leather (175 gp)
MW Small Morningstar (308 gp)
2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp each)
Small Noble's Outfit (75 gp, and Tilsit will take it if the PCs don't)

Thanks, and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Vincenzo takes one of the potions as part of his treasure.

"You may want to keep him gagged. he is a spell caster and can be dangerous", calls Vincenzo after the guards.

Then to the others in the party he says," I have business at the mystic pearl, if you will excuse me." He bows and departs


----------



## deisenhut (Mar 27, 2011)

Yoshiki can take the other potion.

"Its been good working with you all.  Maybe I'll see you back at the Dunn Wright some time."  And with that Yoshiki departs, counting his coin...


----------



## Caim (Mar 27, 2011)

"Good working with you yet again Yo. Maybe I'll see you on the next job. Elenka is was good meeting you and Drez. I'll be seeing you around as well Vincenzo. Stay safe." Mortar takes his payment and heads into town. "Hmmm, maybe its time to visit Arcane Row again...." he rubs his chin as he thinks of what to do with his money.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2011)

"Thank you, my friends.  Perhaps we will meet again in the Dunn Wright Inn or on another job."  She smiles and waves as she wanders off into the crowded city followed by the tall wooden man.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the game, IVV.  I enjoyed the scenario and the banter with my fellow adventurers.  I'd like to get in a game with you all again some time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 can't wait!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry, Scott, would've xp'd you too but 'You must spread xp around...' etc.


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the outstanding game IVV.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 30, 2011)

You are all welcome. I'll have other games around, in time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

well I will be impatiently waiting.


----------

